# Finnex 24/7 Planted PAR/LUX/Kelvin/PUR readings



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So I got the Seneye PAR meter in today and was able to take a few measurements in my 60 gallon high tank. So my tank is 24" high so the top of substrate to light is exactly 23". Then minus 1" for the thickness if the PAR sensor is exactly 22" from sensor to light. Light was at max setting. So as promised I got more readings and this time I used a home made mount to mount the par sensor onto make sure it does not move. I was able to get 22", 20", 18", 16", 14" and 12" all at 0" offset. I have also uploaded the Seneye readings as attachments.

22"
PAR=42
LUX=1575
Kelvin=7098
PUR=58%

20"
PAR=43
LUX=1587
Kelvin=7078
PUR=58%

18"
PAR=48
LUX=1794
Kelvin=6980
PUR=58%

16"
PAR=53
LUX=1956
Kelvin=7308
PUR=59%

14"
PAR=57
LUX=2106
Kelvin=7459
PUR=59%

12"
PAR=60
LUX=2219
Kelvin=7223
PUR=59%


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

To be clear- were these values obtained while the light was at it's full power setting?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes sorry I should of been clear on that.


----------



## RobnSonji (Oct 6, 2013)

link to this gizmo?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Updated with more accurate readings with PAR mount and the shots of each reading in the first post.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for posting those results, really appreciate it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

so the colored graph is what the Seneye uses for PUR. Black line is the Finnex spectrum response..
Subtracting the "white portion" from the whole summed from the black curve is PUR.

A reef example for comparison..









PAR measurements are pretty spot on to a new Apogee..
Odd that a "pure green" LED channel is listed as 5328K...


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool thanks for the explanation Jeffkrol


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks for the data, 
so on the 12" height, will the 60 PAR be sufficient for a high tech tank plant growth?! and what's the spread of it at 12" any idea?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Omar EAZi said:


> thanks for the data,
> so on the 12" height, will the 60 PAR be sufficient for a high tech tank plant growth?! and what's the spread of it at 12" any idea?


Yes 60 PAR is perfect for high tech. Many high tech tanks have 40-50 par and are able to grow carpet plants with that with no issues. At 12" the spread is pretty good. As long as it is centered you should have no issues growing anything.


----------



## ice9 (Aug 15, 2016)

So, question on this....

I have the 24" version of the 24/7, running standard program ... before I got pressurized CO2 (was using Excel), a lot of my plants grew like crazy until they hit about 9 or 10" away from the light (substrate is about 14 or 15")... then they all stopped and started showing stunted growth - tiny leaves, not much growth, other signs of deficiency.

After pressurized CO2 (not quite lime or yellow-green, but def green on the drop checker), boom - growth again. Nice big new green leaves.

Could it be that they hit a PAR level that just needed more CO2 and gave up? From these readings, it sounds like it's almost getting into the med-high to high levels closer to the top?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

ice9 said:


> So, question on this....
> 
> I have the 24" version of the 24/7, running standard program ... before I got pressurized CO2 (was using Excel), a lot of my plants grew like crazy until they hit about 9 or 10" away from the light (substrate is about 14 or 15")... then they all stopped and started showing stunted growth - tiny leaves, not much growth, other signs of deficiency.
> 
> ...


I would say that is most likely the cause for sure. When they are getting that high light which is their fuel and are starved of any nutrient including co2 then it for sure will cause stunted growth and other issues.


----------



## klinger988 (Jun 6, 2017)

Is this data with based on the 24/7 + or 24/7+ SE? Not sure what the differnece is based on the finnex website! Looking for new light for Fluval spec V for mod-high lighte with CO2 for carpets plants and based on the 60PAR at 12in this should be good I think....


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

klinger988 said:


> Is this data with based on the 24/7 + or 24/7+ SE? Not sure what the differnece is based on the finnex website! Looking for new light for Fluval spec V for mod-high lighte with CO2 for carpets plants and based on the 60PAR at 12in this should be good I think....


This is based on the 24/7. From what I have read I believe as far as par goes they are nearly identical.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Yes 60 PAR is perfect for high tech. Many high tech tanks have 40-50 par and are able to grow carpet plants with that with no issues. At 12" the spread is pretty good. As long as it is centered you should have no issues growing anything.


Thanks for the input, I've pulled the trigger!! ordered a 24/7 SE from Amazon!


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> So I got the Seneye PAR meter in today and was able to take a few measurements in my 60 gallon high tank. So my tank is 24" high so the top of substrate to light is exactly 23". Then minus 1" for the thickness if the PAR sensor is exactly 22" from sensor to light. Light was at max setting. So as promised I got more readings and this time I used a home made mount to mount the par sensor onto make sure it does not move. I was able to get 22", 20", 18", 16", 14" and 12" all at 0" offset. I have also uploaded the Seneye readings as attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey CP, 
Did you get model SEN000039 ? I'm looking at meter myself for my new tank and am looking at PAR meters? It's about $149 or so? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Got this one: http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/seney...VrznTKY1hC47m_5MmzBN-AXPChh0m3Zz94BoC7ULw_wcB $199


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

DigityDog70 said:


> Hey CP,
> Did you get model SEN000039 ? I'm looking at meter myself for my new tank and am looking at PAR meters? It's about $149 or so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I believe that's the model but not 100% sure. Was the only Seneye monitor unit out at the time. Was $199 at the time I got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks much for posting this. I'm impressed with those numbers. That's pretty impressive depth.


----------



## marks_01 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, thanks again for these great readings!

I have the same light (24/7 Planted+, not the SE one) on a 65g (which is 25" tall, I believe). My experience (as a newbie) with plants and keeping the light set in "24/7 mode". Your results may vary as I'm still struggling with the whole "balance" equation (lights,CO2,ferts, and water params). I also have a 17watt T8 that came with the tank, but the plants mentioned below are under the 24/7 Planted+ and don't get much additional light from the T8 tube.

Dwarf Hairgrass at 25" away: stays alive but does not thrive.

Ludwigia Repens: Planted 25" away, but starting at 8" tall. Grows like weeds under this light using API Root tabs. When it gets to the top of the tank (if I don't trim it for a while), I'll get hair algae. Grows longer and skinnier (reaching for the light) when further than 12" away. 

Amazon Swords: grow great with indirect light from the 24/7 mode

Red Rubin Swords: seem to love this light and couldn't be happier.

Anacharis: seems to like being about 8"-12" away from the light. It seems to grow "long and skinny" (reaching for the light) until it gets about 12" away, then starts filling in a bit bushier. 

Java moss - grows great in the shade. Will get algae if too close to the light.


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

marks_01, my results seem similar to yours. My Pearlweed carpet 16 inches from the lights is pretty sparse and I think I will just use it as a floater in another tank.
Ludwigia gets very red and thrives
Green Hygro grows extremely fast but does get nasty brush algae on leaves close to the lights. 
Ditto for most my other stem plants.


----------



## McClureJacob (Sep 18, 2017)

what was the distance from the light to the lid? I have this light on a 55 gallon and I am wondering if I should use the legs that set it about 4" up or if I should lay it on the frame above glass lids


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> So I got the Seneye PAR meter in today and was able to take a few measurements in my 60 gallon high tank. So my tank is 24" high so the top of substrate to light is exactly 23". Then minus 1" for the thickness if the PAR sensor is exactly 22" from sensor to light. Light was at max setting. So as promised I got more readings and this time I used a home made mount to mount the par sensor onto make sure it does not move. I was able to get 22", 20", 18", 16", 14" and 12" all at 0" offset. I have also uploaded the Seneye readings as attachments.
> 
> 22"
> PAR=42
> ...


Hey CP,
Just wondering how you like the Seneye home version. Worth the price?

Cheers,
DD


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> So I got the Seneye PAR meter in today and was able to take a few measurements in my 60 gallon high tank. So my tank is 24" high so the top of substrate to light is exactly 23". Then minus 1" for the thickness if the PAR sensor is exactly 22" from sensor to light. Light was at max setting. So as promised I got more readings and this time I used a home made mount to mount the par sensor onto make sure it does not move. I was able to get 22", 20", 18", 16", 14" and 12" all at 0" offset. I have also uploaded the Seneye readings as attachments.
> 
> 22"
> PAR=42
> ...


Thank you for the data! I have some questions...I recently purchased and set up the Planted+ 24/7 CC. Is this light different as far as the amount of PAR it puts out vs the original Planted 24/7? Also, I've noticed that, in just a few days of running this light, the plants are "tanning" or turning more red than before, and my pogostemon started getting purple leaves. The previous light that was used was the Beamswork DA FSPEC - and according to the data, the PAR that one put out should have been equal or maybe even a little greater (going off your data). My simple question here is...why? lol

In case anyone asks, the reason why I replaced the DA FSPEC with the Finnex fixture is because the 10,000k color temp on the DA FSPEC was a little too bright for my liking. It made things look kinda washed out, the 7,000k on the Finnex makes things look much better to my eyes. I also like the 24/7 feature to get a sunrise/sunset, and honestly since running this light, the fish aren't avoiding the bright areas anymore, which makes watching them a lot more pleasurable too.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

varanidguy said:


> Thank you for the data! I have some questions...I recently purchased and set up the Planted+ 24/7 CC. Is this light different as far as the amount of PAR it puts out vs the original Planted 24/7? Also, I've noticed that, in just a few days of running this light, the plants are "tanning" or turning more red than before, and my pogostemon started getting purple leaves. The previous light that was used was the Beamswork DA FSPEC - and according to the data, the PAR that one put out should have been equal or maybe even a little greater (going off your data). My simple question here is...why? lol
> 
> In case anyone asks, the reason why I replaced the DA FSPEC with the Finnex fixture is because the 10,000k color temp on the DA FSPEC was a little too bright for my liking. It made things look kinda washed out, the 7,000k on the Finnex makes things look much better to my eyes. I also like the 24/7 feature to get a sunrise/sunset, and honestly since running this light, the fish aren't avoiding the bright areas anymore, which makes watching them a lot more pleasurable too.


The PAR ratings are different, and the LED's are different too. Can't speak to why one is growing better than another, but at the bottom of this image is the PAR data from Fennix for the CC series (they never put out data for the original 24/7).


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> The PAR ratings are different, and the LED's are different too. Can't speak to why one is growing better than another, but at the bottom of this image is the PAR data from Fennix for the CC series (they never put out data for the original 24/7).


Thanks for the quick explanation! Yeah, I saw that data on their web site. All of their PAR data is taken in open air. It seems like people are getting higher PAR readings through water. It would be interesting to test the PAR of this fixture and compare it to the data they have listed.


----------

